# Phottix Odin Canon 6D/430exII setup for Noob



## captainkanji (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm wondering how to get the TTL function to work with my Canon 6D and 438EXII using the Phottix Odin. If I put the flash in TTL, I can control it in 'M' mode on the control unit, but when I put the control unit in 'TTL' mode, it just fires full blast and over exposes everything. Is there a setting in the camera flash menu I need to select? I made sure that both the transmitter and receiver are firmware 1.24. Apart from TTL, it functions perfectly.

I guess this will help me develop manual flash skills.


----------



## captainkanji (Nov 19, 2013)

I believe I've solved the problem. There were some issues after the firmware update. I had to remove the batteries from the TCU, reinstall and then power up. Then I had to press the 'Clear' button for 2.5 seconds to reset the TCU. It appears to have solved the issue. I now have a fully functional battle station


----------

